# Wichtige Programme die auf keinem PC fehlen sollten !?



## MasterFreak (19. März 2011)

Hallo Leute hab mal die Frage welche Programme man "wirklich" braucht und welche auf keinem PC fehlen sollten 
(Alle Arten an Software )


----------



## MarkusD94 (19. März 2011)

Meine Meinung was man eigentlich umbedingt braucht:
-Adobe Reader
-VLC Player
-7 Zip
-Win Rar 
-Open Office
-Picassa Photo Viewer
-wenn möglich Microsoft Office 2007 aufwärts
-Internet Explorer/ Mozilla Fierefox oder Opera
-Avira Anti Vir wenn keinen andere Software vorhanden
alle oben aufgeführten Programme habe ich auf alle PC in meinen Haushalt und auch bei dem PC bei mir in der Klasse installiert und ich finde das ist das mindeste was ein jeder PC egal ob für 10€ oder für 10.000€ haben sollte.
Must-Have-Downloads: Diese Gratis-Software gehört auf jeden PC - CHIP Online
Vieleicht hilft dir der Link auch noch weiter. Da sind auch noch ein paar Programme die man auc noch gebrauchen könnte
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## -Phoenix- (19. März 2011)

Moin 
hier 
-Antiviren Software (Anti Vir)
-E-mail Programm (Thunderbird)
-Browser (Firefox)
-Gomplayer
-7Zip

lg.


----------



## Robin_94 (19. März 2011)

CCleaner (um den Müll zu beseitigen)


----------



## Udem (19. März 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach die oben genannten Sachen natürlich, aber anstatt Firefox eventuell Chrome und anstatt 7Zip Winrar!


----------



## ghostadmin (19. März 2011)

Was man wirklich braucht:

Anti Virenprogramm
Das wars
Alles andere ist optional und kommt halt auf den User an der den PC nutzt. Also Sachen wie ein anderes Mail Programm oder Internetbrowser. Ne Software um PDFs auf zu machen ist vielleicht auch ganz sinnvoll.


----------



## Robin_94 (19. März 2011)

> Ne Software um PDFs auf zu machen ist vielleicht auch ganz sinnvoll.


Wenn man PDFs nur flüchtig anschauen will kann man das auch in Chrome und Firefox machen, die haben nen Viewer integriert.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. März 2011)

Na das weiß ich nicht, da ich immer mein CS3 installiere und da ist das Zeugs eben schon drinnen. ^^


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2011)

Adobe Reader? Bullshit! Sumatra PDF ist um vieles Besser! 

Das wichtige bei mir sind Anti Viren Programm und Browser. 

Was ich allerdings bei jedem System neuaufsetzen Installiere sind, 7Zip, Firefox, Anti Vir, Creative Suite 5, Sumatra PDF, CCleaner, HWMonitor, CPU- und GPU-Z, MSI Afterburner, Skype, Teamspeak, Open Office.


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. März 2011)

Also ich habe folgende überlebenswichtige Dateien auf dem Rechner : (   )


7 Zip (Entpackprogramm)
Gimp (Bilbearbeitung)
VLC Player (Filmwiedergabe)
Itunes (Musik)
Office 2003  (Word, Excel, Power Point )
Phase 5 HTML 
Skype 
MSN , ICQ 
HW Monitor (Auslesen der Temps an CPU etc.)
Adobe Reader (Lesen von PDFs)
PDF Creator (Erstellen von PDFs)


----------



## P@tC@sh (20. März 2011)

Um mal nur 1-2 zu nennen finde ich "mozbackup" sehr nützlich.Wenn man mal neu installiert oder mehrere PCs hat.Mein Firefox hat ca. 250 Lesezeichen-Zeichen in der Symbolleiste ,nochmal ca. 200 in den Ordnern und in etwa 20 Firefox-Erweiterungen.Ist ziemlich nützlich wenn man es schnell aufspielen kann.
Fraps natürlich um den Counter zu haben und für (Spiele)-Screenshots.


----------



## kem2010 (20. März 2011)

von mir auch ein wichtige muss: jdownloader und daemon tools

aber ne frage an die 7zip-beschwörer, was für Vorteile hat 7-zip gegenüber winrar?


----------



## OctoCore (20. März 2011)

Es ist Freeware im Gegensatz zu WinRAR.
Da hat man nach 30 Tagen kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn man es dann doch noch nutzt. 
"Besser" in technischem Sinne ist es eigentlich nicht. Aber auch nicht schlechter.


----------



## Jimini (20. März 2011)

WinRAR habe ich auch ohne Registrierung jahrelang genutzt. Ist nur eine Frage des Popups, inwieweit das einen nervt. 
Bzgl. Acrobat Reader: ich würde zu einer Alternative statt zum Programm von Adobe greifen. Das Teil hat permanent Sicherheitslücken, PDF ist meines Wissens das am aktivsten genutzte Dateiformat, um Viren zu verbreiten. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Lan_Party (20. März 2011)

Also bei mir kommt kein pop-up mehr ich weiß auch nicht wie ich es hinbekommen habe xd aber WinRar habe ich auch. Steam denke ich gehört ach dazu bzw. muss man haben mehr oder weniger  Hmm bei mir fehlen dann ja noch einige Programme dann rüste ich später mal nach.


----------



## Jimini (20. März 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hmm bei mir fehlen dann ja noch einige Programme dann rüste ich später mal nach.


 
Wozu? Bisher scheinst du sie ja noch nicht wirklich gebraucht zu haben, oder? 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Lan_Party (20. März 2011)

Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu? Bisher scheinst du sie ja noch nicht wirklich gebraucht zu haben, oder?
> 
> MfG Jimini



Eig. nicht.  Aber wenn man diese dann mal braucht hat man sie nicht.  

Ein gutes Programm ist cdBurnerXP. Ein Brenner echt super nutze ich schon sehr lange.


----------



## Robin_94 (20. März 2011)

Was ich vergessen habe und auch fast täglich nutze sind folgende Progs:
- Paint.NET (Bildbearbeitung)
- Core Temp
- etc. (Auch hier schon genannte wie VLC...)


----------



## vidman (20. März 2011)

Wieso sind hier alle so überzeugt von Avira o.O nehmt doch gefälligst Avast das ist besser und kostet auch nichts.

-Avast
-Winrar
-Firefox
-CCleaner
-Adobe Reader
-VLC


----------



## Lan_Party (20. März 2011)

Habe auch Avast..finde ich persönlich auch besser.


----------



## Robin_94 (20. März 2011)

Könntet ihr mal sagen was genau daran besser ist? Ich habe zurzeit Avira (Antivir) und bin bis jetzt zufrieden (hatte auch noch nie Avast).
Wenn ihr ein paar stichhaltige Argumente liefern könnt wechsel ich vielleicht


----------



## ghostadmin (20. März 2011)

Daran ist nichts besser, jeder verwendet das was er eben gerne hat.


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. März 2011)

Also wenn du 100 % Schutz willst, investiert 20 € in Gdata. Momentan haben die da ne Aktion. Wegen 25 jährigem Bestehen gibt es die 2011 Version und das Upgrade auf 2012 kostenlos drauf. Also 2 Jahre Virenschutz zum Preis von einem. Es bietet mehr als Antivir und lohnt sich schon. Lässt Kaspersky und Norton ganz ganz alt aussehen. Im direkt Vergleich versteht sihc.


----------



## Robin_94 (20. März 2011)

Hmm ja Kaspersky hatte ich auch mal und das war extrem laaaaaaaaaangsam -.-

_edit_ Ich glaube wir weichen vom aktuellen Thema ab...


----------



## Lan_Party (20. März 2011)

@ Robin_94 Ich finde die Benutzeroberfläche einfach besser. Alles schön und gut aufgebaut und es gibt auch keine Pop-Ups wie bei Avira AntiVir. Probier es mal aus wenn es dir nicht gefällt kannst du ja Avira wieder draufhauen.  und ja iwi schon.  

@Topic
ich habe auch noch DVDVideoSoft auf dem PC finde ich eig. ganz nützlich.


----------



## tripod (20. März 2011)

"format factory" freeware und sehr gut um videos für alle möglichen abspielgeräte umzuwandeln
"foobar 2000" musik/internetradio
"avidemux" videos schneiden
"gimp" zeichenprogramm
"tv browser" ersetzt jede tv-zeitschrift, solange es einem nichts ausmacht, dafür am rechner nachzusehen


----------



## KaitoKid (20. März 2011)

Alle Treiber, letzte Iron Version, Fraps, Afterburner, Software Informer, GData Internet Security, FL Studio... Also meinen Bedarf an Programmen deckt das.


----------



## Jimini (21. März 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Also wenn du 100 % Schutz willst, investiert 20 € in Gdata.


 
100% Schutz sind nicht möglich, das nur am Rande 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Lan_Party (21. März 2011)

Wiso denn fraps? Mit der Demo kann man doch nur 30 Sek. aufnehmen oder ist das schon geändert worden? Jedenfalls finde ich gehört es nicht zu denn must have Programmen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. März 2011)

Da ich ein sehr fauler Mensch bin, hab ich Secunia drauf. Das updatet die Programme von alleine 

Secunia Personal Software Inspector (PSI) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Robin_94 (21. März 2011)

Hört sich gut an, ich glaub das probier ich mal aus 
thx


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Wiso denn fraps? Mit der Demo kann man doch nur 30 Sek. aufnehmen oder ist das schon geändert worden? Jedenfalls finde ich gehört es nicht zu denn must have Programmen.



Natürlich, mein Must Have Nr. 1! Starte ich beim Systemstart direkt nach Firefox. Habe Fraps allerdings auch gekauft.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (21. März 2011)

Warum hat denn noch keiner ein Backup-Programm genannt 

Dann erübrigt sich doch mehr oder weniger die ewige Neuinstallation der sog. "Must-Have-Programs".
Aber der Vollständigkeithalber:



nach der "nackten" Windows-Installation zunächst mal Treiber



dann CCleaner, Office (ob Open oder MS sei jedem selbst überlassen), Broser (Chrome), E-Mail (MS Live Mail), Brennsoftware (ImgBurn) und eine AntiViren-Software

Ich denke mit einem solchen Backup ist man wunderbar ausgestattet, um nicht immer wieder bei Null anfangen zu müssen. Das kann man dann den eigenen Bedürfnissen und Wünschen entsprechend anpassen (Grafik, Video, OC-Software...)


----------



## ghostadmin (21. März 2011)

Na es geht ja auch um Programme wie man wirklich!!! braucht und nicht um so larifari-Zeugs. Der TE-Ersteller hat zudem auch nicht gefragt welche Programme IHR unbedingt braucht. 
Ich hab in meinem Leben noch nie ein Backupprogramm verwendet.


----------



## Robin_94 (21. März 2011)

@xxxRaptoRxxx Was für ein Backup Prog bevorzugst du denn bzw. welches nutzt du?


----------



## RubinRaptoR (21. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Na es geht ja auch um Programme wie man wirklich!!! braucht und nicht um so larifari-Zeugs. Der TE-Ersteller hat zudem auch nicht gefragt welche Programme IHR unbedingt braucht.
> Ich hab in meinem Leben noch nie ein Backupprogramm verwendet.


 
Vielleicht solltest Du das aber mal, dann musst Du ein System nicht jedes Mal neu aufsetzen, spart einen Haufen Zeit...
Und entschuldige bitte Mal, aber ich finde nicht, dass Office-Software, Browser, E-Mail-Client, Brenn-Software und AntiViren-Software "larifari-Zeugs" ist. Meiner Meinung nach - und darum ging es in der ursprünglichen Frage des Thread-Erstellers sind dies die absoluten "Must-Have-Programme" um einen PC ALLGEMEIN nutzen zu können.

Darüber hinaus kann man dann seinen PC den individuellen Bedürfnissen anpassen.

@Robin_94: Ich nutze Acronis TrueImage


----------



## Lan_Party (21. März 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Natürlich, mein Must Have Nr. 1! Starte ich beim Systemstart direkt nach Firefox. Habe Fraps allerdings auch gekauft.


 
Wiso das denn? Was bringt dir es immer alles aufzuzeichnen was du gerade tust?


----------



## Jimini (21. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich hab in meinem Leben noch nie ein Backupprogramm verwendet.


 
Heißt das, du backupst generell nicht? Denn wie heißt es so schön - es gibt zwei Arten von Usern. Die, die noch nie einen Festplattencrash hatten und die, die Backups machen 

@ Topic: ich denke nicht, dass Programme wie Fraps auf JEDEN (Windows-)PC gehören. Ein gescheiter Browser, ein gescheiter Mailclient, eine Office-Suite, ein Packprogramm, ein Virenscanner, ein Brennprogramm, fertig. Das erste Programm, was ich nach Abschluss der Installation aufrufe, bringt Windows ohnehin schon mit - msconfig. Meine Eltern beispielsweise brauchen keinen Instant Messenger oder Benchmark.

MfG Jimini


----------



## sinidus123 (11. Februar 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Natürlich, mein Must Have Nr. 1! Starte ich beim Systemstart direkt nach Firefox. Habe Fraps allerdings auch gekauft.


 
Wieso das ?


----------



## 6543210123456 (13. Februar 2014)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Hallo Leute hab mal die Frage welche Programme man "wirklich" braucht und welche auf keinem PC fehlen sollten
> (Alle Arten an Software )


 
Shadowplay 

10 bis 50 MBit H264
30 oder 60 FPS
Optional mit Webcam Einblendung (Overlay)
Spielinterner Sound oder gemischter (inklusive Mikro)
Twitch Streaming Support

Und das ganze ohne FPS Verlust.

Hammer! Bin total beeindruckt von Shadowplay.


----------



## Festplatte (14. Februar 2014)

Robin_94 schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mal sagen was genau daran besser ist? Ich habe zurzeit Avira (Antivir) und bin bis jetzt zufrieden (hatte auch noch nie Avast).
> Wenn ihr ein paar stichhaltige Argumente liefern könnt wechsel ich vielleicht


 
Avira bremst den PC extrem aus, deswegen bin ich auf Avast gewechselt. Außerdem finde ich bei Avast die Oberfläche deutlich besser.


----------



## ForenTroll (14. Februar 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Avira bremst den PC extrem aus, deswegen bin ich auf Avast gewechselt. Außerdem finde ich bei Avast die Oberfläche deutlich besser.


Die gleiche Aussage findet man auch zu Avast, Norton, Kaspersky, etc. im Netz. Finde das eher subjektiv.
Man sollte eher die aktuelle Test von Antivirenprogrammen ansehen und dann seine eigene Entscheidung treffen. Keiner der gängigen Hersteller, vor allen der Free Versionen, kann es sich heute noch erlauben, das sein Produkt die Leistungsfähigkeit beeinflusst.


----------



## Kusanar (14. Februar 2014)

6543210123456 schrieb:


> Shadowplay
> 
> ...
> 
> Hammer! Bin total beeindruckt von Shadowplay.


 
Ach ja. Und sonst hast du nix installiert? Wow 


Anmerkung der Redaktion: Das obenstehende Zitat wurde auf sinnvolle Länge gekürzt.


----------

